# Not ready for him to be an A-- again yet.



## stillINshock (Apr 9, 2009)

Its been a while since his EA (which I'm still not convinced wasn't also physical). I'm not currently worried about him being involved with anyone else. He has been a much nicer person and things are better then they have been in a long time. 
HOWEVER, recently he started getting very stressed again. Work, kids, money, the usual. He is starting to get a comfort level with me again and feeling the urge to stand up against being 'made to feel guilty' when all he wants is some peace to get his work done. 
Hmm. Its complex, but net net, he has an extremely stressing job, and I used to be much better at giving him his 'space.' That was until he abused it by having his EA. Now, I'm finding it very difficult to give him that space. Literally feeling a sense of neediness, clingy, and now complete anxiety. I hate this feeling. AND he is falling back into his stress pattern of making me his emotional punching bag - to everyone else he's SO nice, to me, Mr. Hyde. 
I lost my appetite for months after his painful betrayal, and now I feel that same knot in my stomach. Someone help me figure out how to handle this anxiety in a more healthy way?


----------

